# There are times you just have to laugh...



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.pennlive.com/entertainm...-its-long-overdue-for-phil-to-be-retired.html

The term 'get a life' comes to mind. JSMH!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll take Phil
I occasionally have a pot of groundhog chili wonder how peta feels about my use of Mr woodchuck


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Maybe we could make an instructional vid of the proper way to field dress, skin and process Phil for the table and send it to them.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fastwater said:


> the proper way to field dress, skin and process Phil for the table


 He's probably an old and tough specimen, probably requiring a lengthy par-boil 
Chili , stew or shredded for b-bque would probably be best and cooking him on February 1st somehow seems appropriate, that way we know he won't see his shadow.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

That ground hog has to work just 1 day of the year.
For that 1 day of work he gets protection from coyotes, foxes, hawks, vehicles and whatever else eats ground hogs (garhtr for example ). Plus he gets free room and board.
That's a pretty darn good deal if you ask me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> That ground hog has to work just 1 day of the year.
> For that 1 day of work he gets protection from coyotes, foxes, hawks, vehicles and whatever else eats ground hogs (garhtr for example ). Plus he gets free room and board.
> That's a pretty darn good deal if you ask me.


Hmmm...sounds like the way some people I know think they should be able to live...at everyone else's expense of course.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

garhtr said:


> He's probably an old and tough specimen, probably requiring a lengthy par-boil
> Chili , stew or shredded for b-bque would probably be best and cooking him on February 1st somehow seems appropriate, that way we know he won't see his shadow.


Isn't it kind of amazing how "sunny" it seems to be every Feb.1?!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is how PETA gets attention. And therefor makes money. A little more absurd every year.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

groundhogs day is as American as baseball, apple pie. why would we want a robot forecasting our weather. the wonder of a animal getting the weather right just adds intrigue to our lives.

no way would the animal survive in the wild.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

His average is no worse than our local weather forecasters.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)




----------

